
Tony Hsieh: CEO of Zappos on Culture and Customer Service [video] - mattjaynes
http://www.businessinnovationfactory.com/innovationstorystudio/bif4_thsieh.php
======
eventhough
Zappos is awesome. This was a truly inspiring speech. Here is a nice interview
done on Zappos by Nightline.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFyW5s_7ZWc>

------
guruz
Nice video. Highlight: The pizza to hotel delivery. Akward: The widow story.

